# Poljot 3133 Quits Working For No Reason



## eurotrash_pd (Oct 8, 2006)

This is happening frequently lately..

The movement will stop even though it still has plenty of power reserve left. If you shake it or wind it some more it will start working again but the problem returns.

The watch is only 8 months old. It was purchased from Juri Levenburg.

Any ideas why this is happening? It is really getting annoying.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

eurotrash_pd said:


> This is happening frequently lately..
> 
> The movement will stop even though it still has plenty of power reserve left. If you shake it or wind it some more it will start working again but the problem returns.
> 
> ...


If it's still covered by warranty wouldn't it be best simply to return it ............ before the temptation to fiddle with it results in a voided warranty









Julian L


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry but I do not trust Russian or Chinese watch movements although many will disagree.

Get it sent back under warranty or demand a replacement like as of yesterday!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

They are nice movements you can get one though that will toss ya. Biggest thing with these pieces is to not try to reset before stopping the chrono, pressing the wrong button, as with some vintage movements also


----------



## eurotrash_pd (Oct 8, 2006)

Further to the problem of the movement just quitting, the day indicator is stuck. Its stuck on '29' When I wind it to try to get it to flip over I can feel a small amount of resistance and a slight click sound at the position where the date is suppose to proceed.

I have e-mailed all my complaints to jurilevenberg. I will keep everybody updated on the situation.

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## eurotrash_pd (Oct 8, 2006)

Juri said they will fix it.

Hope they fix it right.



eurotrash_pd said:


> Further to the problem of the movement just quitting, the day indicator is stuck. Its stuck on '29' When I wind it to try to get it to flip over I can feel a small amount of resistance and a slight click sound at the position where the date is suppose to proceed.
> 
> I have e-mailed all my complaints to jurilevenberg. I will keep everybody updated on the situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## LargePig (May 10, 2007)

I'll be interested to hear how you get on with this. I'm looking at maybe getting a watch from the same seller.


----------



## eurotrash_pd (Oct 8, 2006)

Everything worked out perfectly. Thanks Juri!!


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Glad to hear your problem got sorted.

I have four Russian watches from Juri all ok so far but nice to know they will look after their customers.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Juri's prices are the competitive and to do this NOS models are sold that perhaps have been on the shelf too long and in the right conditions continue to work for many years with no trouble, at best the oils get thicker and they just need a service.

One of my 3133s stopped in the same way but 3 years after buying it - it was a nos from the late 90s - (though not from juri)

so ~ 8 years without a service isnt bad at all! In the end it was cheaper to buy antoher 3133 movement off ebay and swap them, than get it serviced.


----------



## eurotrash_pd (Oct 8, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> Juri's prices are the competitive and to do this NOS models are sold that perhaps have been on the shelf too long and in the right conditions continue to work for many years with no trouble, at best the oils get thicker and they just need a service.
> 
> One of my 3133s stopped in the same way but 3 years after buying it - it was a nos from the late 90s - (though not from juri)
> 
> so ~ 8 years without a service isnt bad at all! In the end it was cheaper to buy antoher 3133 movement off ebay and swap them, than get it serviced.


Interesting because my certificate of authenticity says it was manufactured in September 2006...


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

eurotrash_pd said:


> Interesting because my certificate of authenticity says it was manufactured in September 2006...


Is that from the factory or from Yuri?


----------



## eurotrash_pd (Oct 8, 2006)

eurotrash_pd said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> > Juri's prices are the competitive and to do this NOS models are sold that perhaps have been on the shelf too long and in the right conditions continue to work for many years with no trouble, at best the oils get thicker and they just need a service.
> ...


hahaha lol! I was waiting for that. : )

Do you guys know somebody that repairs vintage Seikos? Off topic I know..


----------

